# Fibromyalgia & chest pain



## Guest (Jan 27, 2000)

My mother has fibromyalgia and she has chest pain as if like she might be having a heart problems but has had it checked and heart is supposedly fine.I would like to know if the chest pain is due to the fibromyalgia.does anyone else suffer from this or flu like symptoms


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pjo:Welcome to the board. This board is not as big as the others, but hopefully we'll keep on getting new members. As for your mom's pain in the chest, I'm going through a serious bout of chest pain now. Does the pain seem to radiate from back to the front.? Sometimes I find it difficult to breathe. Other times the pain alternates between the left and right sides. There is a name for this, but I don't remember what it is. When I first got this chest pain, I thought I was having a heart attack and then anxiety set in. After a week of just resting and not doing much the pain started to subside. I hope your mom has an understanding doctor who will help her through the fibro. Once again, welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2000)

Weener, My mom has lived with this all her life and she is in her 50's now . She has the trouble breathing but really her main complaint is that she can hardly pick up or do any thing even walking without geting severe pain and lasting sometimes . She has said that the pain is like she is going to have a heart attack , i have not really asked her exactly what it feels like . I know that it is heriditary because my grandmother had it.I would appreciate any new info or anything that can help my mom as ,from you or anyone else my mom is very important to me .


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome PJO. Here is a posting on this topic, (just click on it): http://www.parkviewpub.com/bulletinboard/F...TML/000078.html I also found one that said they were helped by magnesium supplements, but have to monitor the dosage according to your bowels, as they can become loose with Magnesium. Perhaps if they tend to be anyway, then take Caltrate Plus which has both Calcium Carbonate (to help bing the stools) and contains Magnesium as well. This may work in case they are do to muscle spasaming.Good luck. Your mother is lucky to have you in her life.


----------

